# Man of Leisure



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a good friend who was laid-off from his job. He's tough, resourceful and very creative. He's been living aboard a 23' sailboat for months now.

He has a good sense of humor, calls himself a "Man of Leisure" because he lives aboard his "modest yacht" and sails the Chesapeake, pretty much at will.

I love that in our culture, if you're unemployed, living in your car, you're a "bum", but if you're living out of your sailboat, you're a "man of leisure", and chicks are very into you. He's had plenty of women show an interest in him.

Life choices now require that I live aboard my Pearson 30, and he has given me the hope and inspiration necessary to make it work:

30 amp shore power, plenty of 110v outlets.
air-conditioning.
potable water systems cleaned and repaired.
mini-fridge.
microwave.
Origo 4000 stove.
solar shower for when I'm cruising.
Replaced the original toilet with a Jabsco model.

The boat is not over-burdened with my personal gear, and I can be sailing within the hour. I will NOT allow myself to become a "Condo Commander".

The other liveaboards at the marina have been very kind and welcoming, which has been a big help.

I have discovered that the key to successful liveaboard life on a 30 foot sailboat, is cleanliness. If I keep things tidy, and stowed so that the boat appears "open" and I'm not tripping over things, then my mind is at peace and I enjoy it.

Clean laundry must be stowed,
Dirty laundry in the basket, in the back of the Subaru.
Dinette table up when not in use.
Laptop stowed when not in use.
No extension cords strewn everywhere.
Dishes washed and stowed.
Sole swept and clean.
Shoes stowed.

That sort of thing.
There's more to tell, but I feel that this post has gone on long enough.

Cheers, 
Bubble


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck to ya!
I lived aboard our 31 footer for a year while going to work in an office. Living aboard was a lot of fun, working in an office from a boat had its challenges. I too found that being tidy went a long way towards peace of mid. The one thing that I discovered early on was that I was much happier if I kept the boat in a sailing state at all times. I mean that I didn't allow myself to turn it into a floating condo with stuff stowed on deck, the living area scattered, heck even dishes in left in the strainer were a no-go. That way I could get off work and be sailing in a matter of minutes. Keeping the boat ready to go encouraged me to head out into the bay for evening sails and over night anchoring any time the weather looked good. 

Cheers!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds like fun Bubble! Keep us posted!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hoping that congrats are in order, Bubble - we love living aboard in the Chesapeake and hope you will too.


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

sounds like an adventure for a "man of leisure"! Keeping your boat sailing ready and tidy is a wonderful thing....it will make sailing easy and spontaneous! Have a wonderful time in your new abode!


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Bubble we have been hanging in the Annapolis area this summer living aboard our 32' and think if your in a slip and have a car, living aboard here full time would be very enjoyable. 
I found a very good boat yard to work at this summer and might come back to this are next summer. there seems to be alot going on here in the summer months and is very easy to get to by water. best of luck


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're in the Annapolis area, you have to admit that this week has been a great time to live aboard. The temps have dropped from 95 to 80F, and 65F at night. I stowed the A/C unit, and have just been sleeping with hatch screens.

Oh, two words people: Butyl. Tape.

Yesterday, I re-bedded a topside grab rail that was allowing water to leak into the cabin. An evening storm provided the necessary test of my handiwork, and not a drop came through.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

And,
You don't have to sleep all that stuff down to the boat when you want to go out for a couple of days
How long do you plan to live aboard?


----------



## ccher (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope congrats are in order. I too lived aboard my 30 footer for 13 months on the Potomac and have wonderful memories of the time. I too kept the boat shipshape and ready to go and sailed often. I was working in a business casual office so not too bad with the wardrobe.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like you have the general hang of it. Stuff is the problem. Most landlubbers can't shake off the urge to continue to acquire Stuff after they move aboard and can't bear to part with the over abundance of Stuff that they already have.

A Divorce took me down to a duffel bag and a motorcycle once. A house fire did the same for Laura. Drastic, I admit; but consider...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

ccriders said:


> And,
> You don't have to sleep all that stuff down to the boat when you want to go out for a couple of days
> *How long do you plan to live aboard*?


Anywhere from 1-3 years I guess. Could be longer.

The weather has been very mild for August: highs of 84F and lows around 69F which make for very pleasant sleeping. The problem, is that there hasn't been ANY breeze for an entire week!

I mean that the water is solid glass. Not a ripple. Sailflow.com continually shows 5kts or less, and usually less. I'm just not interested in going out for a "motor". 

I've been using the time to do maintenance, clean, cook, going for walks, meeting my dockmates and fellow liveaboards. It's all very leisurely and casual, which is what I need right now.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Where are you at, Bubblehead? Liberty Marina?


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

johnnyquest37 said:


> Where are you at, Bubblehead? Liberty Marina?


Man, wouldn't that be an appropriate name?


----------



## Godot (Nov 4, 2010)

I considered doing the same on my 24 footer. Thought about it. Thought about it. And basically came to the conclusion that there is just not enough room to keep myself organized in a boat that small (it becomes crazy below when I take my annual two week cruise, especially when it rains). And, boy, wouldn't standing headroom be nice. I made an offer on a Bayfield 29 that I think would be pretty nice, if it passes survey (scheduled for Tuesday).

Man of leisure. I like that. And the women thing, too. "Would you like to come back to my yacht?" Although when I picture using that line I can't help but imagine saying it with a Thurston Howell accent while wearing one of those captains hats with the fouled anchor.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> ....if you're living out of your sailboat, you're a "man of leisure", and chicks are very into you.....


Good sale. I just told both of my kids they should move aboard a boat. Both thought it was a great idea.

All the best.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

So far, life aboard has been very agreeable.

I'm still meeting cool new people, and I'm not really missing the 65" TV and other material possessions. I just go to work, come home, tidy up the boat and go for walks or whatever. It's very peaceful.

This weekend, I raced in the CRAB charity regatta. CRAB: Chesapeake Region Accessible Boating I crewed for an internet buddy that I hadn't met in person until now. He's a great guy. He fed and boozed us lavishly during the race, and at the after-party. Plus, he's just a great guy to be around. Lots of fun, and his crew is good people. Plus, after a full week of dead air, we had BREEEEEEZE!!!!!

I finally met Matt Rutherford: Matt Rutherford In case you've been living under a rock, Matt is like a modern-day Magellan. Talking with him was awesome. Did I mention that the after-party was awesome? Good music, plenty of booze and food. EYC puts on a hell of a party.

Sunday, I slept in, cleaned the boat, emptied the holding tank and then cleaned myself up. I'd been watching the radar for a clearing of the storm cells, and finally set off. Dumb idea: Cells popped up all over the place, and I ended up sailing home in a blustery downpour. I did get to sail my own boat though!

I'm getting creative with one-man cooking. You gotta read the recipes on backs of the food packages. Plenty of simple ideas there. Tonight is Voodoo Pasta. I'll have leftovers for work lunches.

Some of the things that I think make life aboard successful (so far), and not a pain-mission:

Standing headroom.
Any kind of toilet in case you don't want to trek to the bath house in a driving rain.
Keep posessions to a minimum. Don't "swim" in your stuff. Keep the cabin clear of clutter to avoid that "hemmed in" feeling.
Don't just sit on the boat like a prisoner. Go for walks, meet people.
Go sailing.
Help others with boat work. You can learn and/or teach something.
Eat well. It's good for morale.
Wi-Fi
Smartphones
Laptops

It's kind of an amalgam of the right frame of mind, plus modern technology. I imagine that this might have been more difficult 20 years ago.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy to hear that you got to meet Matt Rutherford at the CRAB event. I found his blog to be quite interesting not to mention his circumnav of the Americas for CRAB.

Now that you are a liveaboard, er, man o' leisure, it would seem that you are keeping your P30 at a marina rather then at a dock of the bay (Rhode River)? Blue Water Marina is the only one that I've ever visited but their facilities were fairly minimal, IIRC. 

It sounds like you are having a blast!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This place is an oasis, a best kept secret. I ain't telling!


----------



## Vartok (Aug 7, 2012)

When I was in Annapolis I stayed at Port Annapolis Marina. I highly recommend talking with them if your looking for somewhere to dock. Great staff and amenities, plus it's a DIY yard! Stayed there for three years on my Columbia C28. 

Loved it!


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> This place is an oasis, a best kept secret. I ain't telling!


I guess your not on the Rhode. If you need anything give a shout.


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> So far, life aboard has been very agreeable.
> 
> Some of the things that I think make life aboard successful (so far), and not a pain-mission:
> 
> ...


BubbleheadMD

Been living aboard for 3 years ... sounds like you've found many of the same things that has made it a wonderful adventure for me ...

the last 2 months I've stripped the Cal and trying to put her back into shape ... so I can enjoy it even more ...

best of luck ... and enjoy every moment ...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are some new things I'm discovering about living aboard:

For the last 2 weekends, I've been invited to spend the entire weekend at friends' homes, away from my boat. By the 3rd day, I'm a nervous wreck. All I want to do, is get back and check on my boat, my home. Even when the boat _wasn't_ my home, I never went more than a week without going down to check on her.

When I leave the boat on a long weekend, I secure all seacocks, hatches and electrical systems. I unplug shore power and stow everything. I _still_ freak out. Also the truth simply is, the boat is my home and after awhile, I simply want to be in my own home, no matter how nice and comfy my hosts' bed may be, and no matter how nice their water pressure and private shower might be.

Second new discovery:

It's after Labor Day and already, Fall is "barging the line" with much cooler temps and drier air. The A/C is stowed away and I'd better get a blanket and sweat pants down to the boat! I did sleep the Sleep of the Gods last night though. No A/C, hatches open with screens, and the stars above me.

Dinner last night was pizza and wine. Sort of "ghetto fabulous".


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats, Bubble, sounds like you're having a ball! I made it to the boat show last fall in Annapolis and the first words out of my mouth when I stepped off the parking lot bus was, "I want to live here", so I definitely envy you. I'll throw out an idea for your consideration, something I did when I lived aboard many moons ago. I built a set of dock steps with a lid and concealed within was a Norcold freezer which I ran off the dock power. It was great being able to reach in for frozen veggies, meats or ICE CREAM without having to run to the store. Oh, and what they say about women and boats is true. It's like it's on their bucket list or something. Get yourself an oil lamp, definitely a deal closer.:laugher

Have fun, Mike


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Bubble put in a web cam....your getting bipolar.


----------

